# Meet Crisco



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

He is almost 8 weeks old in the last picture. I will pick him up from the breeder is a few weeks. Waiting is a killer! He is a Scottish Fold.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a cutie! Looks like a little fluff ball and those folded ears are just too cute! I love bringing new kittens home - of course I foster so I do it regularly!

:wink:


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucky you :jump


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't get over how cute he is! Please post more pictures for us as he grows.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Jetlaya67 said:


> I can't get over how cute he is! Please post more pictures for us as he grows.


Thank you! I would love to!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG - that has got to be the cutest kitten I have EVER seen! I absolutely adore his name, too! Congratulations on your new ADORABLE baby! :luv


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> OMG - that has got to be the cutest kitten I have EVER seen! I absolutely adore his name, too! Congratulations on your new ADORABLE baby! :luv


My daughter is a pastry chef  Thank you!


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Apr 3, 2015)

So cute! Scottish folds are adorable <3


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, definitely post lots of photos! Such a doll.:') I'm definitely going to have one someday!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Soooo cute!! I'm looking forward to more pics once you have him home!


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

We picked up Crisco and made it home last night. What a trip! It was a 2.5 hour flight from Florida to NJ. I had him with me in a crate. Poor baby cried all the way. He is happy to be home safely and out of the crate! 
He was scared and just wanted to hide behind the toilette. Then I put a soft stuffed duckie in with him and he snuggled and went to sleep. He is doing much better today. He is still hiding a little but he is coming out to play, especially with the Neko flies.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw, so sweet! Poor Crisco, that must have been a scary time! Glad he's doing better


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Aweehh! What a sweetheart, I'm so jealous!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is such a cute little guy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh he's so sweet cuddled up with the stuffed duckie!  Is he venturing out more now?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your adorable new arrival. That was a lot of adventrue for such a little guy, he was probably a bit overwhelmed. Soon he'll be running around and you will be posting like Burt to say he's gotten into all sorts of places and trouble


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

He is doing so much better. He comes out and will play. The problem I am having is I have him in a "safe room" which is a spare bedroom. I hate that he is in there by himself. I did this for two reasons. One, my house is very big, with two floors, so I wanted him to get used to his new surroundings and keep him safe. Two, my daughter moved back with her cat Cali. Cali is a 3 1/2 year old Tabby which she adopted from the shelter while she was in college. From what I have read it is best to do the introduction slowly. I try to go in to the room with Crisco and spend time with him throughout the day, and play with him. I just can't be in there with him all day and when I am not in there he cries. It is so hard to hear him cry. The minute I go in he stops. Boy does he have me trained  Cali hasn't shown any aggression, but she is scared. She is hiding more. So I am also playing with Cali more. Between the two I am hardly getting anything done lol. I know this is all new to both of them so I am trying to have a lot of patience


----------

